# Olympic Qualifying Team



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19390


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I though that Tim Duncan was playing for the US Virgin Islands. Is he eligible to play for the USA NT? Since he has played for the USVI in the past can he "move" to a new NT? Or since the USVI are considered part of the US (in a sense) he can gan get away with it?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> I though that Tim Duncan was playing for the US Virgin Islands. Is he eligible to play for the USA NT? Since he has played for the USVI in the past can he "move" to a new NT? Or since the USVI are considered part of the US (in a sense) he can gan get away with it?


In fact he played for US in the past, so he can't play for USVI (and he never did).

Man, I'm feeling that my team (Brazil) won't qualify for the olympics. We will face Argentina, USA and Canada. Very hard competition.

At least Nene will play this time.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> In fact he played for US in the past, so he can't play for USVI (and he never did).
> ...


Really? Why did I had the impression I had seen him in a USVI jersey? Hmmmmmmm.........Nevermind. It doesn't matter. Cheers for the info. 

JGK, how many teams will qualify for the Olympics from Brazil's group? What's the format of the tournament? I mean, you can beat Canada even with your second team. How come all these great teams compete together?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? Why did I had the impression I had seen him in a USVI jersey? Hmmmmmmm.........Nevermind. It doesn't matter. Cheers for the info.
> ...


I'm not sure about the format of the tournament, but I know it's a 10 team competition and only 3 will qualify for the olympics. 

5 teams have a shot at Atenas 2004.

USA - They are sending the best players, a lock for the first place (well they should be).

Argentina - They are a great team. Second in the WC but Brazil always plays well against them (great rivalry)

Brasil - We have a young team and the players are getting better very fast, this time we will have Nene.

Puerto Rico - They play a great team game and did a good job at Indianapolis.

Canada - If they are sending the NBA players they have a strong team.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> I though that Tim Duncan was playing for the US Virgin Islands. Is he eligible to play for the USA NT? Since he has played for the USVI in the past can he "move" to a new NT? Or since the USVI are considered part of the US (in a sense) he can gan get away with it?


Does the US Virgin Islands even have their own Olympic team? I don't think so.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

not sure, but there are other international competitions other than the Olympics. It is correct, when you play one 1 team in international competition, you can't play on another. Take Bradley, he played on Germany so he can't play on the US. Also, Wally World played on the US so he can never play on Spain.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> Does the US Virgin Islands even have their own Olympic team? I don't think so.


I'm not sure if they have, but the only games I've seen them participating (their basketball team, that is) were the "Good Will" games some years ago, in which they beat Canada.


----------

